# My Journey towards health & Happiness!



## Julie (Jul 18, 2006)

Well I started gaining weight when I was eighteen and I continued to gain through out the years and I am 26 now.  I was a size 5 and now I am a size 16. I tried L.A. Weight Loss but I counldn't take going in and getting weighed everytime it was too embarrassing for me. I manage to exercize 1-2 times a week but I am horrible at eatting right. I don't want to feel horrible any more. I was 234lbs last year in October and I am now down to 219. It is so hard to stay motivated. I would like to eventually one day get back to a size 7/8. But for now I would just be happy to be a size 12 by the end of the year.

I will try to post what I am eatting but mostly just when I exercize.

*July 18, 2006*

I started the incline at 1.5 and gradually raised it to 4.
Treadmill - 30 minutes, 1.30 miles, 161 calories burned
Abs - 30 crunches on Balance Exercize Ball
Stretching - 1 minute (I hate stretching)

My boyfriend went fishing for an hour so I decided to do a little more exercize. I felt bad because I ate McDonald's for dinner. He picked it up on his way home from work.

I started again with the incline at 1.5 and gradually raised it to 3.5.
Treadmill - 30 minutes, 1.32, 167 calories burned.

I also was able to get in 3 bottles of water which I haven't done in a while. Yay!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 18, 2006)

You have made a huge step in wanting to make a change...
Wattage (our resident mod) has great tips for keeping yourself motivated as well as keeping track of what you eat.
Keep in mind, you HAVE to exercise as well as eat right, even if that exercise is throwing on the iPod and walking at a sufficient rate of speed to get your heartrate up for 30 minutes a day. 
It's a slow process, and you'll hit plateaus, but you can do it!!


----------



## Julie (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks so much shimmer! Your kind words of encouragement definitely helped me get on the treadmill today.


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe we can help each other.  I had 2 babies in less than 2 years.  When I got pregnant for the first time I weighed 132.  In March of this year I weighed myself and was at 200.  That was a turning point for me.

That very night, I signed up to Weight Watchers online.  I, like you couldn't imagine going into meetings.  This way, I weigh myself every week.  I think it takes a little more dicipline to to it online, but it really works for me. (Plus, I have 2 kids and weekly appointments would be a HUGE hassle)  Today, I weigh 170.  That's 30 pounds in about 4 months.  It IS a struggle.  I tell myself all the time how easy it would be to just quit fighting.  I used to be able to eat anything.  Not anymore.

Tell you the truth...its the people complimenting me that keeps my drive up.  And once a week, my husband and I go out to dinner.  That evening, I forget all about WW.  I mean, I don't go absolutely nuts, but I don't count points.  Looking forward to that night really helps me through the times when I could just get out that quart of ice cream and go to town.

A couple other little things.

When you first start ANY new diet, you are going to be a little hungry because your body is used to crap.  Now, I know diet pills are not for everyone, but I have nothing but applause for Zantrex 3.  It's in a bright blue bottle with a black cap.  You take 2 pills 15 to 30 minutes before a meal.  It curbs your appetite PLUS if you eat too much high fatty foods, you will be on the potty sh*tting it out.  It works by binding the fat together before it absorbs into your body.  Gastric bypass has the same effects.  

When you go out to eat, before you even get your food, ask for a To Go container.  When the food comes, put half of your meal there.  Portions are huge in most restaurants, so if you do it this way, you can get 2 meals out of one!

HTH.  Any ideas you can shoot my way?


----------



## Wattage (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Julie!

First, thank you for your post. It takes a lot of courage to come to a point where you want to change - you are very brave!

Seeing as your weight gain has been quite significant, I would recommend getting in to see your GP, just for a routine physical and to discuss your weight loss goals. I know these things can be uncomfortable, but it's your health. 

I think your walking sounds wonderful. Doing 30 minutes 4 - 5 times a week at this stage will help you see great improvements. Be patient with yourself. Losing weight is about looking good, but more importantly, it is about learning to love and care for your body.







Keep us posted on your progress and remember that it does get better.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm glad you're walking and keeping motivated!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As the pounds come off and you start buying new clothes (because the old ones just don't FIT anymore!!) and people start complimenting you you're going to find that you want to continue making the progress! Keep it up!

and, definitely see your physician before starting an exercise program...just to be safe.


----------



## Julie (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks, Another Janice! 
Wow! Congrats on your weight loss! I don't think my body could handle Zantrex 3 or any other diet pill because everyone that I've taken in the past makes me shaky and ready to faint. I really wish it could because eatting too much is a huge problem for me. I really don't want to give up anymore either. L.A. Weight loss did help me lose like 15 lbs and taught me how to eat but I just hated going in there and eatting 2 of the nutrition bars a day. I am gonna pull out the food log that I had with the portions I was supposed to be eatting and try to follow that again for a little bit to see if that will jumpstart me again. Thanks again for sharing your story with me it really is encouraging to me to hear about others struggles and achievements.


----------



## Julie (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks Wattage! 
I know this is bad but I hate going to the doctor. I haven't been in a while. I think the last time I went I was a little over 200lbs and they did recommend I start a diet plan. It was so hard for me to accept the number on the scale because all my life I was obsessed with the scale. When I was a size 5 I weighed 145 and I hated that the number was still so high even though I didn't feel that big. I have been trying to lose weight my whole life. I wasn't able until last year able to actually tell my boyfriend and sister how much I actually weighed and that alone felt great. The most I can get myself to exercize is 3 times a week but I am definitely going to try for 4. I think I gained so much weight because I was depressed for so long and eatting was the only thing that helped numb me for a little while. I am alot better now and I  haven't been depressed since March.  I will definitely keep u guys udated with my progress. Thanks again!


----------



## Julie (Jul 19, 2006)

Okay so far the day is starting out good. 

*Breakfast* 11:30 am
1/2 cup unsweetend Applesauce
1/2 Starbuck's Coffee Drink (grocery store ones)
1/2 bottle of water
6 oz FF yogurt with granola 12:30pm

*Exercize*1:00 pm
Incline starting at 1.5 and gradually raised to 4
Treadmill 36 minutes, 1.59 miles, 210 calories burned
Punching Slam Man 5 minutes
30 crunches on Exercize Ball
Strength Training 10 minutes(Bicep Curls-12,Tricep-12 ,Shoulder-12 , Squats-12, Plie' Squats-12, Lunges-12, 10 girlie pushups)
1 minute stretching

I normally don't exercize til 8-9 in the evening and working out in the daytime is so much nicer.

*Snack* 2:00pm
2 Part Skim Low Fat String Cheese & Half a bottle of water.
*Lunch*3:00pm
2 Tortillas with cheese and half a bottle of water
*Snack*5:30pm
1 oz pretzels
*Dinner*7:00pm
2 cups mostacholli with a little cheese and 1/2 breadstick and half bottle of water
*Snack*8:30
3 chocolate truffles( I really needed something sweet and there was no fruit in my house) and half a bottle of water
10:30pm my boyfriend brought me home a hunny bun which was about 320 calories so that ruined my day


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2006)

Just something to keep in mind for all the work you are putting in:

look at what is REALLY in the fast food before you eat it...and keep in mind ONE burrito/burger/whatever could be over half your caloric 'allowance' for the entire DAY!


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 20, 2006)

Did I forget to post that about the Zantrex 3?

Every diet pill I have ever taken has given me that shaky, jittery... I need to DO something feeling.

Exept those little blue pills.  I think thats why they work for me so well.  Everything I like and don't like in one bottle.  lol.

And I'm in Illinois too!!  About 20 minutes East of St. Louis!

Shimmer....WW online has the points values of most of that stuff.  1 bacon ultimate cheeseburger from Jack in the Box is a WHOLE day's worth of points (for me) plus 4 Flex Points.  (You get 35 flex points a week).  28 points on one burger....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I stay far away from those things.


----------



## Julie (Jul 20, 2006)

I may have to look into Zantrex3 a little more then since you've had problems in the past with others and you are fine with these. That's definitely good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 
_Did I forget to post that about the Zantrex 3?

Every diet pill I have ever taken has given me that shaky, jittery... I need to DO something feeling.

Exept those little blue pills.  I think thats why they work for me so well.  Everything I like and don't like in one bottle.  lol.

And I'm in Illinois too!!  About 20 minutes East of St. Louis!

Shimmer....WW online has the points values of most of that stuff.  1 bacon ultimate cheeseburger from Jack in the Box is a WHOLE day's worth of points (for me) plus 4 Flex Points.  (You get 35 flex points a week).  28 points on one burger....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I stay far away from those things._

 
Check out the calories in a sonic breakfast burrito.


----------



## Julie (Jul 22, 2006)

Okay, I've been sick for a couple days so I haven't been able to update. 

*Breakfast*11:00am
Strawberry Yogurt with granola
1 cheese string
Half a bottle of water
*Snack*1:00pm
Small bowl of cereal w 2% milk (Honey Bunches of Oats)
Half a bottle of water
*Lunch*3:00pm
Noodle Soup
1/4 bottle of water
*Dinner*5:15pm
1 & 1/2 Cups rice
1/2 tbps butter
1/4 cup steak (lean only)
1/2 cup Cauliflower, Broccoli and Carrots with lowfat cheese
Quarter size amount of A1 Sauce
3/4 bottle of water
*Snack*7:15pm
Small bowl of cereal
Half a bottle of water
I finished the other half a bottle of water before 10:00pm
I managed to finish another half a bottle of water by 12:00am because I was so hungry.

*Exercize*
Incline starting at 1.5 and up to 4
Treadmill 40minutes, 1.76 miles, 221 calories burned

I decided I am going to try to not eat past 8 and eventually get that down to maybe 7. I haven't weighed myself yet and I really don't want to just yet so I am thinking about getting on the scale next Sunday.


----------



## Julie (Jul 23, 2006)

Yesterday was so hard. I had my last meal at 7:15pm and I usually stay up late so I was extremely hungry all night.

*Breakfast*11:00am
Bowl of cereal
1/2 bottle of water
*Snack*1:00pm
1 Tortilla with american cheese
2 slices reduced fat swiss cheese
1/4 bottle of water
*Lunch*3:00pm
Marie Calender Meatloaf meal
3/4 a bottle of water
*Snack*5:00pm
Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwich
1/2 bottle of water
*Dinner*7:30pm
4 Tacos
1/2 bottle of water

*Exercize*
3:00pm
20 minute walk with dogs


I am not happy with my food choices today but I am going to do better tomorrow. I ate a little over 2200 calories and yesterday I did a little over 1700. I am aiming for 1900.


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2006)

I've been doing good with my eatting so far. Yesterday I had ate 1500 calories and the day before I had 2000. I still haven't eatten past 8 even though I am so hungry and I have to sit and watch my boyfriend snacking throughout the night. I still don't want to weigh myself until Sunday but I am hoping at least one pound will be gone. 

I still haven't exercized this week on the treadmil yet but I am going to today. I have just been trying to stay more active throughout the day. I'm hoping to get 3 days of working out in again this week.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 27, 2006)

drink water to cut the cravings to eat after 8pm.  When i started to loose weight after my second baby i went to my dr for adive he told  me not to eat past 7pm but i dunno if that just applied to me or what cuz i was a big guel lol then lol. Aslo try to get ut BF to get in on the health craze it makes it easier on u.  for him to follow ur plan that way it can keep ur mind focused and not so worried about looking at him eat after 8pm while u sit there with hunger pains.  

I think ur doing good so far

PS: take the time to check out the healthy recipes section our lovley ladies posted so many helpful healthy recipes.  that are easy to make and prepare


----------



## Julie (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_drink water to cut the cravings to eat after 8pm. When i started to loose weight after my second baby i went to my dr for adive he told me not to eat past 7pm but i dunno if that just applied to me or what cuz i was a big guel lol then lol. Aslo try to get ut BF to get in on the health craze it makes it easier on u. for him to follow ur plan that way it can keep ur mind focused and not so worried about looking at him eat after 8pm while u sit there with hunger pains. 

I think ur doing good so far

PS: take the time to check out the healthy recipes section our lovley ladies posted so many helpful healthy recipes. that are easy to make and prepare_

 
Thanks! I will try to aim for 7pm next week. Hopefully my stomach will get used to not eatting so much soon because I feel so hungry most of the day. I'll try to drink more water though.


----------



## Julie (Jul 27, 2006)

*Exercize*

This is a Treadmill workout I found on Allure.com that I am going to be doing and I started today. Definitely felt the burn on this one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Warm up for five minutes at an incline of 2.0 and a speed of between 3.0 and 4.0 (a nice walking pace). For the next three minutes, increase the incline to 4.0. Lower the incline back to 2.0 for two minutes. Repeat these intervals (both high and low inclines) three to seven times, depending on whether you’re exercising for 30 or 45 minutes. Cool down for five minutes at the same settings as your warm-up.

So I did 41 minutes, 2.16 miles and burned 275 calories. My calorie intake for today was a little over 1800.


----------



## Julie (Jul 30, 2006)

I ate a little over 1800 calories today and yesterday I did a little over 2000. It is finally getting easier not eatting past 8pm. Drinking more water like hyperRealGurl suggested is definitely getting me through the day. 

*Exercize*

Allure Treadmill Workout
42 minutes, 2.22 miles and I burned 287 calories

Tomorrow is my weigh in day so I am crossing my fingers that at least a pound is gone since it has been about a week and a half.


----------



## JULIA (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_*Exercize*

This is a Treadmill workout I found on Allure.com that I am going to be doing and I started today. Definitely felt the burn on this one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Warm up for five minutes at an incline of 2.0 and a speed of between 3.0 and 4.0 (a nice walking pace). For the next three minutes, increase the incline to 4.0. Lower the incline back to 2.0 for two minutes. Repeat these intervals (both high and low inclines) three to seven times, depending on whether you’re exercising for 30 or 45 minutes. Cool down for five minutes at the same settings as your warm-up.

So I did 41 minutes, 2.16 miles and burned 275 calories. My calorie intake for today was a little over 1800._

 
This was helpful, I think I'll give it a try! Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you the best of luck with this. Its great that you've decided to make such a positive change! Good luck, good luck, good luck! And congratulations on your success so far =]


----------



## Julie (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 
_This was helpful, I think I'll give it a try! Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you the best of luck with this. Its great that you've decided to make such a positive change! Good luck, good luck, good luck! And congratulations on your success so far =]_

 
Thank You! I felt such a difference when I started following that one compared to when I just gradually raised the incline throughout the workout. Good luck to you also!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks, hun!


----------



## Julie (Jul 30, 2006)

Okay, I weighed myself today and I lost 3 lbs! So I am down to 216.


----------



## Julie (Aug 1, 2006)

Okay since I only did 2 days of exercize last week and I want to be at 4 days a week already I am going to do 2 days of the Allure Treadmill workout since it is so intense and 2 days of my normal walking routine. I am going to try to only weigh myself on Sundays but I might sneek one in Friday just to make sure I haven't gained any weight. 

*Exercize*
Treadmill
Started incline at 2.0 and gradually raised it to 4.0 and I also ran for the last 5 minutes with the incline on 3.0 and a speed of 3.7
40 minutes,1.90 miles, 251 calories burned.


----------



## odd_duck71 (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats on the 3 pounds!  You're doing great!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 2, 2006)

That's so awsome to hear! Congrats on your success!


----------



## Julie (Aug 9, 2006)

Okay so I haven't been exercizing much or eatting right. I guess I kinda fell off the wagon. I know I am an emotional eatter and I hate that I can't control it. I've been feeling depressed again and I don't know what brought it on but I am having the hardest time motivating myself to do anything. I don't want to weigh myself until maybe this Sunday because I'm afraid I gained my three pounds that I lost back.


----------



## Makeupluvr (Aug 9, 2006)

Julie, I am sorry to hear that you fell of the wagon.  Since you say your an emotional eater, may I suggest the book 8 Minutes in the Morning by Jorge Cruise.  It is a GREAT book that covers the mental/emotional side as well as the eating and exercising side of getting healthy.  It is a 28 day program and I am currently on day 24 and I think I have done really well.   

From reading this thread I see you generally work out in the evening (before reading this book I used to work out after work) but in the book he tells you that working out in the morning boosts your metabolism by 15%!  15%!  That's HUGE!  I use to really struggle with working out after work because by that time I just wanted to go home and relax.  Somedays I would tell myself, I will work out when I get home.  But of course once I got home I would say, I will rest for an hour, and next thing I knew, I hadn't worked out for the day and I was ready to go to bed, LOL.  With this program, as HARD as it is for me to get out of bed in the morning, I do it.  And once I work out, I feel GREAT!  Even better than that, once I work out in the morning, I am done for the day and by the end of the day, I almost forget I have already worked out! (Mentally, but not in my muscles, LOL).  Just be sure to select the amount of weight that is right for you and listen to your body.  

I already eat pretty good and was exercising pretty consistently before I picked up this book but I had reached a plateau and this REALLY helped motivate me to stay on top of things.  

Like I said, I was working out pretty consistently before I got the book, and when I am done with the program, I am going to start working out in the morning (with Turbo Jam or the treadmill, which is what I was doing before) but I HIGHLY reccomend you read about this book on Amazon or Barnes and Noble.  The reviews are great and he has been on Oprah as well.  There are personal stories from people that have lost anywhere from 20 - 100+ pounds so I suggest you at least check it out.

HTH and good luck!


----------



## Julie (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupluvr* 
_Julie, I am sorry to hear that you fell of the wagon. Since you say your an emotional eater, may I suggest the book 8 Minutes in the Morning by Jorge Cruise. It is a GREAT book that covers the mental/emotional side as well as the eating and exercising side of getting healthy. It is a 28 day program and I am currently on day 24 and I think I have done really well. 

From reading this thread I see you generally work out in the evening (before reading this book I used to work out after work) but in the book he tells you that working out in the morning boosts your metabolism by 15%! 15%! That's HUGE! I use to really struggle with working out after work because by that time I just wanted to go home and relax. Somedays I would tell myself, I will work out when I get home. But of course once I got home I would say, I will rest for an hour, and next thing I knew, I hadn't worked out for the day and I was ready to go to bed, LOL. With this program, as HARD as it is for me to get out of bed in the morning, I do it. And once I work out, I feel GREAT! Even better than that, once I work out in the morning, I am done for the day and by the end of the day, I almost forget I have already worked out! (Mentally, but not in my muscles, LOL). Just be sure to select the amount of weight that is right for you and listen to your body. 

I already eat pretty good and was exercising pretty consistently before I picked up this book but I had reached a plateau and this REALLY helped motivate me to stay on top of things. 

Like I said, I was working out pretty consistently before I got the book, and when I am done with the program, I am going to start working out in the morning (with Turbo Jam or the treadmill, which is what I was doing before) but I HIGHLY reccomend you read about this book on Amazon or Barnes and Noble. The reviews are great and he has been on Oprah as well. There are personal stories from people that have lost anywhere from 20 - 100+ pounds so I suggest you at least check it out.

HTH and good luck!




_

 
Thank you so much! I will definitely be picking this book up. It sounds like just what I need.


----------



## Makeupluvr (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_Thank you so much! I will definitely be picking this book up. It sounds like just what I need._

 
Yeay!  I am SO glad to hear that you are excited about it!  Good luck and you will have to keep us posted!  Keep in mind that it is HARD to change a lot of things at once, I am sure this book mentions it and if not, many other books say this as well.  So change things gradually to ensure you stick to them and that you ENJOY your healthy new life style.  I REALLY think you are going to love this book!  For me, it was easy to slip into working out everyday (well 6 days a week) but more difficult to eat better.

HTH too and good luck!


----------



## Julie (Aug 16, 2006)

I haven't started dieting like I was but I did my a bike and have been biking for at least 30 minutes for the past few days and I haven't been eatting as much. I did get on the scale though and I gained my 2 pounds back so I am at 218 now. Sometimes I feel like I am never going to get this weight off because I can't keep motivated. I am hoping to get to the store soon and pick up the book Makeupluvr suggested so that I can get back on track.


----------



## Makeupluvr (Aug 16, 2006)

Good for you Julie!  I know it is hard and sometimes you don't feel like you are making progress but just remember that even though you might not see any results right now, your body is working hard!  Have you ever noticed that you will be working out and not see any results and then WHOOSH!  All at once you see improvement?  Keep that in mind, and don't give up!  Every little step is progress and the more you can stick to it, the more proud of yourself you will be!  Just keep riding that bike and gradually increase your time and/or intensity and gradually eat better and before you know it you will be changing your whole life style to become a healthier better you!  

SO good luck and keep up the good work!  You have people here supporting you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep us posted!


----------



## Julie (Aug 16, 2006)

I actually had a decent day today. I had almost 2500 calories which isn't good but I haven't eatten anything past 7:00pm so far and I don't plan on it.

*Breakfast*12:30pm
1/2 bottle water, 2 hot dogs and 1 bun with ketchup
*Lunch*3:00pm
4 beef sticks, chicken breast and 3 cups rice. 1 bottle of water
Everything was grilled but I overdid it on the rice.
*SNACK*4:00pm
Fudgsicle
*Dinner*6:30pm
Gourmet crunch 7-14 pieces and 1 bottle water
I know this was really bad.

*Exercize*7:00pm
Biking 60 minutes


----------



## Julie (Aug 18, 2006)

I was good again today. I wish I could of biked longer but I am pretty sore since I have been going everday since Monday.

*Breakfast*12:00pm
Nutrigrain bar & 1/2 bottle water
*Snack*2:30pm
Gourmet Crunch 7 pieces & 1/2 bottle water
*Lunch*3:30pm
Boston Market white meat chicken with sides of mashed potatos, gravy, green bean casserole and a little stuffing and 1/2 can soda
*Dinner*7:00pm
BM Chicken (white) no skin with mashed potatos, a little gravy, and a spoon of stuffing with a piece of cornbread and 1 bottle water
*Snack*8:00pm
1 bottle water
*Snack*11:00pm
1 bottle water

*Exercize*2:45pm
5 minute bike ride
4:30 35 minute bike ride


----------



## edubbinvan (Apr 10, 2008)

dear julie, 

i'm big believer in if you're physically fit, you're also mentally fit. i'm so happy for you that you've been trying to gear yourself toward health and happiness. the main thing about changing yourself is about changing for the better and striving to be the healthiest you possible.

something to consider: 
-join classes called aquafit at your local pool.  most of what you do in aquafit is high energy and as an added bonus, water is resistant, so you can get more of a workout.
-most of the food you eat is highly processed carbs and premade food. i know there's so little time in the week, as i'm a university student. so what i do spend one night a week, and prepare all my meals for the weak then freeze them. this way i know exactly what is going into my food and how much i should eat of it.  over the last while, i've been really into substituting ingredients into my meals. e.g. half brown-half white rice for white rice, mashed potatoes using sourcream or chickenbroth instead of butter, low in sodium toasted almonds for chips. 

i'm on the healthy plan :] too
remember everything in moderation


----------

